# Wood at Trestle on lower Eagle



## Bship (Jul 8, 2009)

There is a tree that is 90% submerged about 20 feet down river from the train trestle at Trestle rapid. The tree stretchs river wide and is making a pillow that hides the tree. As of 7/7/09 it is essentially invisible from the water.


----------



## Spade Hackle (Jun 18, 2007)

floated it 4 times on Fri and Sat @ 1700...never saw it.

SH


----------



## snowmelt (May 14, 2009)

Bship said:


> There is a tree that is 90% submerged about 20 feet down river from the train trestle at Trestle rapid. The tree stretchs river wide and is making a pillow that hides the tree. As of 7/7/09 it is essentially invisible from the water.


 Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Spade Hackle (Jun 18, 2007)

oooops, meant 1400 cfs....

SH


----------



## Bship (Jul 8, 2009)

I was told today from two differetn people that the tree is GONE!!!


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

Bship said:


> I was told today from two differetn people that the tree is GONE!!!


I hope so! I'll find out on Sunday. :mrgreen:

Thaks for the heads up - and the pictures!


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*gone*

We had a class go through there on Thursday @ noon and it was not there.


----------

